# I cannot believe this!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

My friend was in the process of re
homing two of her tiels because she is moving, they were in my care while she was packing up her house. I was not home on a particular day that one of her birds was being picked up by a lady that bought her cinnamon. A friend of mine was over to take care of my kids while I was gone. My friend (the one moving) had a cinnamon that looked just like mine, which is the one that sold and was being picked up. The buyer came over to get him when my other friend was there, and I was not. So I come home much later in the day and find out MY cinnamon was the one the lady mistakenly left with, an honest and unfortunate mistake. I immediately contacted the lady and told her what happened. She messaged me back and said she is in love with the bird and he is happy and settled, and they are very attached. So she does not want to give him up. However, she lives several states away and is back home now, so there is no way I can get my bird back now. I can't believe this has happened. I am sad, too sad to be angry. I know that the bird is in good hands and is fine, but I miss my beautiful cinnamon and I know I will never see him again. She is too far away now and I can't go there. I just can't believe how such a weird thing could happen. He is gone and there is no going back. I'm writing to vent but to also seek support from my friends here on this forum. How do I get past this and accept that my bird is gone when he was not supposed to be? I feel like going out right now to get a cinnamon split to pied that looks just like him because I miss him so. Please give encouragement!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I think your friend should gift you the baby cinnamon in return for you caring for this and this whole ordeal. That is so sad, I can't imagine someone taking one of my birds  I am glad the woman likes him and is taking good care of him, but still. If I were her and you called me, I would at least meet you halfway back or something and give you back your bird!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is very strange...
Your friend is responsible to return your bird. Doesn't your friend know her birds??


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's terrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> If I were her and you called me, I would at least meet you halfway back or something and give you back your bird!


Ditto. That's not fair. It was a mistake and your cinnamon is yours. Tell her you can help her find another bird if she'll meet you half way


----------



## crafti142 (Dec 27, 2013)

That's awful. I think that the lady should have given your bird back regardless of whether she has bonded or not. I feel very sad for you. Really your friend should have sorted out this mess for you. Very sad, I understand how you must feel.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

And really, how "attached" can this lady get in only one day?? You need to get your bird back


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That is SO unfair! I got really upset reading that! 
I REALLY hope you get him back!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

It was a mistake. She cannot keep your bird. Can your friend go get him.... I think it is her responsibility to rectify this!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Tacotielca said:


> It was a mistake. She cannot keep your bird. Can your friend go get him.... I think it is her responsibility to rectify this!


Agreed...if it were my bird I would demand this.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I would also want my bird back.. it is legally yours, you did not give him up... I would fight for him!


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with the others. How could she get attached in just a few hours? And who takes the bird that was meant for the woman? Were your friends birds caged with yours? I guess I don't understand how you mix up your birds.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

WT....You serious!!! That's insane.

a) your friend needs to sort it out!!!!
b) your bird was not for rehoming!!!
c) if I was given the wrong bird and you called to tell about the mistake I would immediately work out a way to get your baby back to you.

I'm sorry but this isn't good enough. I really think your friend has a responsibility here.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news yet? I feel for you... Oh my goodness, if someone took Tony or Candy by mistake, I would be devastated...


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

i honestly would go get my bird back. thats just wrong


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

So the update is that my bird is gone, I'm not getting him back. The lady lives about 4 states away and that is where he is. She is not willing to meet halfway because she does not feel at fault for anything, and that's true. She does not think it would be fair to her or the bird because she is in love with him and he seems content. Also, because of the distance. With the hours I work and having 3 kids I can't go on a road trip and travel 4 states. I just can't. 
She gave me an update to let me know he is fine and settled. What bothers me is that she didn't really seem too apologetic because it wasn't her fault and she bought the bird and wants him. It was kind of like "I'm sorry but I really fell in love with him". My friend that was over at the time feels terrible about it and has offered to buy another cinnamon cockatiel for me, since I love that mutation so much. But I don't want to feel like I'm "replacing" him. 
The permanence of his loss really hit me tonight, and I keep going over it again and again. I don't want to look at his pictures, I almost want to delete them.


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

wow, I would totally "tell her I want him back. No way would I agree for her to keep him.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*The permanence of his loss really hit me tonight, and I keep going over it again and again.*

Oh my! When my cockatiels passed away it was really hard for me! I felt depressed! I couldn't stay in my class because I kept on having thoughts about them. 

I'm sorry to say this about your friend but she is one sick lady, seriously! How *dare* she say


> I'm sorry but I really fell in love with him


So she is saying that if I take one of her kids and say that I can get away with it?!?

I know she is far away but come on, at least make a compromise!

If you ever need someone to talk to please PM me.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh man... I don't want to add salt on the wound, but I don't understand how this lady came four states away for the bird in the first place??
I don't know... It's just not right... Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Terrible, just terrible. 
If she was willing to travel that distance to get a bird & 'loves' it so much then a) she can understand why you love your bird & want him back & b) she can travel again to do the right thing.
What an awful selfish person she sounds. mistakes do happen but personally I'd not let up until someone had fetched the bird back home where he belongs.
Hope you get him back, I really do.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

She was in this state because she was on travel for work, and won't be travelling back here unfortunately. She just happened to see my friend's cinnamon for sale and liked him, so bought him and brought the (my) bird back home with her. She apparently wasn't having any luck finding a bird where she was from.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> *The permanence of his loss really hit me tonight, and I keep going over it again and again.*
> 
> Oh my! When my cockatiels passed away it was really hard for me! I felt depressed! I couldn't stay in my class because I kept on having thoughts about them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it helps to have people to talk too. it wasn't my friend that got the bird though. It was a lady that came over to get the bird and my friend, mistakenly gave her the wrong cinnamon. She was supposed to give her my other friend's bird, the friend that was moving away. All of the birds were out together on a play top cage of mine. I didn't think anything of that.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, I see now. I thought the friend with the cinnamon was the person who gave the bird away. I didn't realize it was another friend. Yeah, I can see how she could make this kind of mistake. Still, too bad...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellena said:


> What bothers me is that she didn't really seem too apologetic because it wasn't her fault and she bought the bird and wants him. It was kind of like "I'm sorry but I really fell in love with him".


That's not good enough. The least she could do is apologize for the screw up. Dangling him right over you is just plain mean


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, the lack of true remorse from the lady that got him just wasn't there. I felt like her attitude was along the line of "I'm sorry that it happened this way but I like him a lot and oh well". I'm so upset and getting more upset by the hour.
I really miss him....
I have to get past it though...but I just don't know where to start


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Can I just say something...and I don't want it to sound bad or nasty and I may just have misunderstood some of this but why wasn't the bird seperated and ready to go if you/your friend knew the lady was coming to pick him up? 
Also, the friend you guys gave responsibility to for giving it to the lady is probably not really at fault here.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Please don't give up on him..and please stay strong.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Can I just say something...and I don't want it to sound bad or nasty and I may just have misunderstood some of this but why wasn't the bird seperated and ready to go if you/your friend knew the lady was coming to pick him up?
> Also, the friend you guys gave responsibility to for giving it to the lady is probably not really at fault here.


The bird wasn't separated because my friend has seen my birds before and even interacted with them, so it didn't occur to me or my other friend (the one that was re homing) to separate them. We never even thought about it. I hold no anger toward my friend that was here when the lady got the bird. She is not at fault and feels terrible. She is giving me the money for the bird to get another one because she feels that is the least she can do, even though I did not expect this of her. But she insists. She is not at fault. It comes down to a very unexpected mistake, a total fluke. No one would have thought something like this would happen, most people probably wouldn't. It's just an unfortunate and heartbreaking mistake that I have to come to terms with. And I'm not sure I will.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Please don't give up on him..and please stay strong.


I'm trying to stay strong, but he is gone. He is too far. I want to find a bird that looks just like him so badly, but I think that is because I miss him so, so much and just want him back. I'm so angry at myself and just want to cry. I don't know if this sounds strange or not but I almost feel as though I would have been less sad if he died instead.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I wish you the best. I wish I could say something to help you get through this, but I just can't wrap myself around the events that just happened to you. I'm sorry


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> I wish you the best. I wish I could say something to help you get through this, but I just can't wrap myself around the events that just happened to you. I'm sorry


Thank you, just having people who love their tiels like I do helps a lot. I hope I feel better eventually.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Im really sorry for you,and hope you can come to terms with what happened,although I personally would travel 4 states and get my bird back,no matter what.All the best.X x


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

* I don't know if this sounds strange or not but I almost feel as though I would have been less sad if he died instead.*

(((HUGS))) this is a very normal feeling because he was your happiness, he was like your child and now he lives with someone else now, and that lady is just adding to your grief.

When I lost my 4 cockatiels it was very hard for me! I felt like I was never going to be happy again and that this empty feeling in my heart would stay forever. 

Trust me when I say this, I have full experience with losses. At first it's going to hurt, some people cry and some people need to tell someone to make them feel better, but remember, what goes up must come down. 
Just because you feel sad, doesn't mean that you won't be happy again? Right? Try to remember the good times you had with him and i think you should express yourself to that lady. It might seem hard but you have too much in your heart. 

Out emotions are like sponges, you can try to keep in your feelings but one day, it will be impossible for you to keep holding it in and it's going to come out.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> * I don't know if this sounds strange or not but I almost feel as though I would have been less sad if he died instead.*
> 
> (((HUGS))) this is a very normal feeling because he was your happiness, he was like your child and now he lives with someone else now, and that lady is just adding to your grief.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, this was very nice.


----------



## crafti142 (Dec 27, 2013)

I am very sad for you. The lady that took the bird is very selfish and not thinking of either you or the bird. From what everyone else has written, they all agree. At least we can find some peace in knowing that the bird is loved. Still, this is very disappointing for one person to do to another, a total lack of compassion.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

It is a lack of compassion, and selfish. She knew I was in a difficult position by being so far away. I'm feeling less upset this morning b/c I'm starting to accept it. But I will miss him for a long time and won't forget this ever. I guess I will try to find another cinnamon baby and hopefully he will look like the one I lost, but I guess what really matters is the bird deserving to be loved, not looking like my other bird. I don't want it to seem like I'm replacing him though. I just don't know. I don't want to make any hasty decisions. I just feel a loss, you know?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

So I'm curious as to what happened to the bird that she was supposed to pick up? And who got the money she paid for your bird?


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

nassrah said:


> Im really sorry for you,and hope you can come to terms with what happened,although I personally would travel 4 states and get my bird back,no matter what.All the best.X x


^^I totally agree with above.^^. A day of travel vs. a lifetime of regret. As for the lady with your bird… I really think she has no choice in the matter of releasing him back to you as he was never suppose to be with her in the first place… however, you need to bring your husband for support to get him back as I am sure she will resist. I am so sorry this happened and understand your friend is not at fault. Mistakes happen, but it is what you do with the knowledge of the mistake that defines you.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> So I'm curious as to what happened to the bird that she was supposed to pick up? And who got the money she paid for your bird?


I ended up with the money for the bird. And the other bird that was supposed to be the one that left just got sold.


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

Reading all of this does make me quite sad, I know my reply is quite late to the situation but I hope the best for you and your cockatiel. Atleast he didn't go to a horrible home in the end :/


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

This is awful and NOT OKAY. Is anyone on TC a lawyer? Were there adoption papers involved? If this were a dog or a cat there could be reason to take this to court, and cockatiels live just as long as dogs and cats do (if not longer).

If you don't mind me asking, which state are you in and which state was the bird taken to? If there is a TC member nearby maybe someone can help.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Where is this Lady? I love road trips, I will go get your bird! I know you need support, but I still think you can get your bird back.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

So here is what happened today:
I received a call from the lady that has the bird. I guess after spending time with him and getting attached she realized how I must have felt. I had a conversation with her and she seemed to genuinely feel bad. She offered to return the bird if I was able to do some driving, and I was ready too. She sent me pictures to let me know how he was doing and to ensure that he was fine. And that is what changed things. I thought about it a lot today. He is in a most perfect home with her, I have to admit. He has a lovely, safe outdoor aviary in a tropical climate with other cockatiels. All of them are hand tame, friendly, and very happy. He gets a lot of sun, fresh air, fresh food, and lots of attention. Her birds spend most of their time outside and have a wonderful indoor cage and manzanita trees in a sun room/bird room when indoors. It is a lovely set up. 
After seeing the pictures and how content he looked I gave it a lot of thought. I live in a climate that is cold half of the year and I have no outdoor aviary, nor can I. He seems very happy and the birds are treated quite well. I miss him and really care about him, but I feel wrong to take him away from such a wonderful place. 
I decided to give her permission to keep him. Earlier today I went down to my favorite bird specialty store where I have gotten a couple of birds in the past. There happened to be 3 baby cockatiels that are in the process of being hand fed, they are 6 weeks old. The owner and I are on good terms and she allowed me to watch them being hand fed and to spend some time holding them. I fell in love with a beautiful dark grey baby with a unique shade of green on her face and crest. She is beautiful and so sweet. I put a deposit on her and she will be coming home with me when weaned. I did not see her as a replacement, but as a wonderful companion to join my flock. I felt a lot better after I left. 
I miss my cinnamon but I feel much better today and hold no more anger about what happened. Looking at the pictures and seeing how content he was in his new home gave me the closure I needed and I am at ease with how it ended today. I know in my heart I made the right decision and that is what matters, I care enough about him to leave him be where he is. Now I will move forward and wait for my new baby tiel to come home, I adore her. Thank you so much everyone for your quick responses and compassion, it was much appreciated.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

When then I guess it's a happy ending after all


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

This does sound much better


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

How wonderful 
I'm glad your mind is at rest and i'm sure he's a happy boy,


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I am happy to hear you are finding a way to be at peace with this. My heart was breaking for you, but now I smile, knowing you are choosing to be happy for him. It is also heartwarming to read you will soon have a new member of the family.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

That is good to hear, I'm happy your cinnamon is in a good home, and even more that you are getting a wonderful baby to join your flock!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm glad your at peace with your decision... I'm also glad this woman has a heart and tried to make things right.. Is she going to keep in touch with you? Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Thankfully the lady is more than happy to reciprocate with pictures and updates. Next time I visit my new baby I will take pictures and share them here. She is beautiful! I'm just happy everything actually turned out o.k. I feel much better. I'm enjoying my cockatiels here and also purchased a lovely female parakeet this morning that was hand fed from the same store I frequent. Her name is Sunnie and we brought her home today, she is very happy here. Now I will just wait for my tiel!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Well,thats an amazing end and Im glad your bird is settled and in a very nice environment.It is also very comforting to know that the lady will keep updating you with pictures.Congrats on your new fid!!!Please,update us with pictures X x


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, very interesting thread! 
I have to say that you must be a much better person than me because if I came back home one day to find Bubu gone mistakenly to some other person's home, I don' care if he was in Bird Paradise Island or in Yellowknife or Christchurch I'd descend on the place like a hurricane :lol:


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> Wow, very interesting thread!
> I have to say that you must be a much better person than me because if I came back home one day to find Bubu gone mistakenly to some other person's home, I don' care if he was in Bird Paradise Island or in Yellowknife or Christchurch I'd descend on the place like a hurricane :lol:


OMG that was hilarious!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Found out today that my cinnamon is doing fabulous, he's so happy. So I am happy! Today is a good day 
This has been somewhat of a growing experience I think...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> Wow, very interesting thread!
> I have to say that you must be a much better person than me because if I came back home one day to find Bubu gone mistakenly to some other person's home, I don' care if he was in Bird Paradise Island or in Yellowknife or Christchurch I'd descend on the place like a hurricane :lol:


Classic Barb


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

CaliTiels said:


> Classic Barb


And you in that situation? I think I might know what you would do :lol:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, sush!!!


----------



## wandalee (Feb 17, 2013)

How many hours away is 4 states? 

That is ridiculous! I would be contacting police and telling them I want my bird back! lol
Seriously though, this woman can't just expect to keep a bird that was not for sale in the first place?? And like someone else said, how attached can you get in 1 day!? Bizarre!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

wandalee said:


> How many hours away is 4 states?
> 
> That is ridiculous! I would be contacting police and telling them I want my bird back! lol
> Seriously though, this woman can't just expect to keep a bird that was not for sale in the first place?? And like someone else said, how attached can you get in 1 day!? Bizarre!


Four states can be a long long drive ! Depending on which states. 
When we moved from Arizona to Georgia several years ago, we traveled for about four days!
However, I still would not give up. I believe you deserve to get your bird back


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Hellena said:


> I have to get past it though...but I just don't know where to start


No you HAVE to get your bird back, to be blunt, FLUBBER that uncaring thing who has your bird, she probably does like the novelty of having him 

Just read more, still not impressed ._.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys you must of skipped a page... The lady offered to meet her and return the bird... But she saw where he was living and decided not to put the bird thru the stress of the trip again... She has since purchased a baby tiel and is waiting for it to come home.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hm... I must say, I don't understand that decision...


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

yes, I think a page may have been skipped by a few people. And the drive would have been many hours away, even with her meeting somewhere in between. With the job I have and 3 kids I cannot drive many hours anytime soon. The bird is also doing very well and has a lovely home, and I have one that will be coming home to me in about a month. It was a freak mistake and it has a happy ending. The bird, and I as well, are in a very happy place with this, so all is good.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

It was just an unfortunate turn of events...who knows, maybe it happened for a reason (I am a believer of how everything happens for a reason). However, having said that, I would have a hard time recovering from such a mistake. Kudos to you for being able to deal with it. I only have one tiel though, so if someone gave her away I would be devasted even though we have had her less than 3 months. She has really become a part of the family. I am very happy for you to have come to terms with it. Plus, it would not be fair to your kids to take them for such a trip... And as much as I love our tiel, our kid's well-being comes first.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Tacotielca said:


> It was just an unfortunate turn of events...who knows, maybe it happened for a reason (I am a believer of how everything happens for a reason). However, having said that, I would have a hard time recovering from such a mistake. Kudos to you for being able to deal with it. I only have one tiel though, so if someone gave her away I would be devasted even though we have had her less than 3 months. She has really become a part of the family. I am very happy for you to have come to terms with it. Plus, it would not be fair to your kids to take them for such a trip... And as much as I love our tiel, our kid's well-being comes first.


Exactly, I had to use common sense. He has a great home too. That enabled me to move on from it and let it be.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*And you in that situation? I think I might know what you would do :lol:*


This killed me!! :lol:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> *And you in that situation? I think I might know what you would do :lol:*
> 
> 
> This killed me!! :lol:


Pipe down!!


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

you have got to at least demand the birds return...the bird loves you too and will miss you...


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Hellena, how long did you have the bird? I am very glad for you that a bad situation turned out for the best, so don't get me wrong. But I noticed that you didn't call your bird by name once, that made me think that maybe he wasn't with you for a long time. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> Hellena, how long did you have the bird? I am very glad for you that a bad situation turned out for the best, so don't get me wrong. But I noticed that you didn't call your bird by name once, that made me think that maybe he wasn't with you for a long time.


Replying both to you and to the person above who said "your bird loves you and misses you." Helena and the cinnamon's relationship is something that Helena speaks to best. Some birds love their owners and develop close bonds to them; some do not. Some seem to easily also "switch" bonds from one human or bird to another.

It was her decision and I think, having read everything that Helena said, she realized that the bird was happy in its new aviary and that it has a fantastic home. Making it take a long drive would be doubly stressful on the bird as well as her, and it sounds like it is now bonding to its cagemates.

Our tiels went for 4 years without names...my BF never named Elvis because he didn't really like him and really only saw him as a companion bird for his first bird Pineapple (obviously there are a lot of problems with that but that's a different story), and he just called Georgia "The Baby" because he was planning to sell her but failed to get his act together. This seemed a little silly once she was, you know, 4 years old. So then I named them


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> Hellena, how long did you have the bird? I am very glad for you that a bad situation turned out for the best, so don't get me wrong. But I noticed that you didn't call your bird by name once, that made me think that maybe he wasn't with you for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


If memory serves me right this bird was relatively new to Hellena.

I find this whole saga difficult on so many levels.
A friend selling birds for a friend, not rehoming them but selling them on somebody else's behalf & then not keeping them separately from her own birds, & then a third person who obviously didn't know the birds being brought in to actually hand a bird over, totally bizarre.
Then the birds got mixed up because they were so similar, why did you not keep the one that was left behind then if you love cinnamon a so much, why was that bird then sold & you go out shopping for yet another baby?
I honestly don't understand you saying it was too far to go to get it back either, if somebody mistakenly took one of your 3 kids I bet you'd travel to get them back!
Sorry if this sounds bitchy, I really don't mean it to be but I just don't get any of this!

On the flip side, I'm really pleased this baby is in a lovely home. If it had of been one of my birds I would have gone through **** & high water to get it back but I can also see the new owners side, she bought this bird in good faith so why should she have to return it? She probably thinks if someone can't even identify the bird they are supposed to be selling then it's their problem not hers!

And haven't you just returned another baby Tiel too, because he wasn't tame?

Ok mods you can ban me now for my rant but U've kept this bottled up for a few days now & I'm fit to burst, I'm pretty sure others feel the same as me but are too polite to say it


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes the whole story is quite bizarre, I am just very glad that the bird seems happy and in good hands now. He might even get a name lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

His name was cinnamon, just to clarify. He is absolutely happy and I have touched base with her. I cared for him very much and only had him for a few months. All is well though. Yes it was a strange situation but nothing was done in an intentionally irresponsible way. He has settled happily where he is at now and because of this I would not remove him. I know that is what the best decision turned out to be. Had I thought otherwise something would have been done. Thank you everyone for being so passionate about this thread, our birds are important to us. I decided to leave well enough alone, he is in very good and safe hands and I am so happy with everything, and so his he.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Peaches&Me said:


> If memory serves me right this bird was relatively new to Hellena.
> 
> I find this whole saga difficult on so many levels.
> A friend selling birds for a friend, not rehoming them but selling them on somebody else's behalf & then not keeping them separately from her own birds, & then a third person who obviously didn't know the birds being brought in to actually hand a bird over, totally bizarre.
> ...


I understand your passion about how the turn of events was. But I have 3 children and several birds, I love them all. However, I love my children much more than my pets. With that being said, I could never put my children in the same category of my animals/pets. If someone took my child it would be considered kidnapping and law enforcement would be required to get involved. A bird being mistakenly sold to a wonderful home is no comparison. Pets are not in the same category as a child. I could not live without my children...but if I had to I could live without my pets. 
My friends bird would not have been a good match for me, so therefore, I was not going to take him. The new tiel I picked out was a wonderful match for me though.
Everything turned out for the best, that is what matters. I love how passionate everyone is on this forum, but we know our own birds and situations.
Yes, I did just return a bird (a emerald on the "wild" side), but back to the owner b/c that was best for her. Sometimes that happens, it just happen to be at the same time as this other thing took place. The emerald is where she should be.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Generally speaking... I found the whole entire post/thread rather distressing, since i could only think about what if this happened to my tiel.. Or any of my birds/pets for that matter.

But saying this.. I would have kept the bird(s)/pets needing selling/rehoming separated from my own to avoid this very situation.. And i would have only dealt with the new possible owner/buyer myself personally.

If i had the misfortune of this event taking place, then i would walked to the ends of the earth to get my baby back... And if i couldnt walk any further then i would have crawled the rest of the way.

I can understand peoples confusion tho since so many people do get rid of pets because they feel they are too much work to train/tame due to what ever reason.. And make an excuse for their decisions because it feels easier then admitting defeat... Not saying that is the case here but it really does happen more then you think... Its really quite sad 


Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Very sad indeed. For many people animals and pets are just accessories. If their colour is wrong or if their personality isn't the sweetest... They get discarded. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I think one of the reason's why some people are appalled by this situation is because I did not drop everything and go get him. To reiterate the situation: Cinnamon who is now named "Cinne" is very happy. The lady who has him was willing to drive a short distance and I was willing to drive as my schedule allowed. He has a wonderful home, nice cage, toys, food, a loving owner, the freedom to do what he wants, just like when he was here. However, she had even more to offer him....
He is settled, happy, and content. Why should I take that away from him? I think it would be selfish and unfair on my part if I did. When he was picked up that day and brought to his new home no one would have thought that what happened would happen. Sometimes pets are treated as accessories by people, but this is not the situation. However, if a pet is not doing it's best or settling in to it's new home, then I feel it is the responsibility of the owner to do what is best. For example, the emerald I had that could not be tame and was calling out for her previous flock mates. So I returned her to the previous owner, the breeder. She is doing very well now, and that's what I knew would happen. So I did right by her, which is what ended up happening with my cinnamon cockatiel. What matters is that an animal is in a loving home and is getting their needs met accordingly, by responsible people. 
As for children versus pets, I'm sorry but they are not comparable. I do consider my pet's "family", and I love them dearly, but I could never love my pets as much as my children, 
it's just not possible. Thank you again everyone for being as passionate as you are about our birds, but I made the right choice. And I know this because I am comfortable with my decision and I know Cinne is fine.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

I really do not like how many people are passive-aggressively criticizing Helena in this thread and suggesting that she treats her birds as accessories. And, no, it is not wrong if someone does not consider a pet bird to be his or her "baby" -- plenty of people give their birds loving homes and all the attention and love that they need without doing so -- and there is no comparison between children and pets. I say this as someone who has multiple pets and no children.

With all due respect, you do not know Helena, her family, or her work, and this thread is really starting to verge on personal attacks.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Hellena said:


> I feel like going out right now to get a cinnamon split to pied that looks just like him because I miss him so. Please give encouragement!





Hellena said:


> I keep going over it again and again. I don't want to look at his pictures, I almost want to delete them.





Hellena said:


> I don't know if this sounds strange or not but I almost feel as though I would have been less sad if he died instead.





caterpillar said:


> I really do not like how many people are passive-aggressively criticizing Helena in this thread and suggesting that she treats her birds as accessories. And, no, it is not wrong if someone does not consider a pet bird to be his or her "baby" -- plenty of people give their birds loving homes and all the attention and love that they need without doing so -- and there is no comparison between children and pets. I say this as someone who has multiple pets and no children.
> 
> With all due respect, you do not know Helena, her family, or her work, and this thread is really starting to verge on personal attacks.


Ok this is how I see it, if somebody posts on a forum it means their post, whatever it may be, is put up for discussion. Which means each member of the forum is entitled to their opinion, it doesn't mean we all have to be sheep & agree with everything that has been written, and it doesn't mean that if we don't agree we should keep quiet, we are entitled to voice what we think too  Personally I kept quiet for days rather than offend anyone, if this thread had died a natural death then I would have continued to be quiet, but it just kept popping up so eventually I couldn't keep quiet anymore & had to say what was on my mind. Oh & I never said anything about accessories either!

At the beginning of this thread nobody knew that this bird had gone to a wonderful home, all anyone knew was that it was gone, look at the quotes above from Hellena herself. No I don't know her but from what she has written from the beginning of detailing how this whole sorry situation began I still think it's beyond bizarre.

She says herself she doesn't want to look at his pictures, that she would be less sad if he had died, that she was thinking of getting an identical bird to replace him, no-one put those words in her mouth, she said them, & at that point in time we didn't know his new home was wonderful so no I still don't understand why she wouldn't fight to get him back because it's personality that makes a person/animal and in this case bird and NOT what it looks like.

I have loved and lost many animals in my lifetime, I dedicate my life to caring for not only my own, of which I have many, but for those in rescue centres too and I would & do fight for each & everyone of them and I have travelled across the country to place the right rescue bird into the right family. And yes I have family and children but I don't put the needs of any animal below them, we are all living creatures and as such we all deserve the same respect. 

I am truly very happy to hear this bird ended up in a lovely home, but what would have happened if it hadn't, well it would have been left there anyway because in Hellena's words it was too far to travel to get him back


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

caterpillar said:


> I really do not like how many people are passive-aggressively criticizing Helena in this thread and suggesting that she treats her birds as accessories. And, no, it is not wrong if someone does not consider a pet bird to be his or her "baby" -- plenty of people give their birds loving homes and all the attention and love that they need without doing so -- and there is no comparison between children and pets. I say this as someone who has multiple pets and no children.
> 
> With all due respect, you do not know Helena, her family, or her work, and this thread is really starting to verge on personal attacks.


Thank you!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

caterpillar said:


> I really do not like how many people are passive-aggressively criticizing Helena in this thread and suggesting that she treats her birds as accessories. And, no, it is not wrong if someone does not consider a pet bird to be his or her "baby" -- plenty of people give their birds loving homes and all the attention and love that they need without doing so -- and there is no comparison between children and pets. I say this as someone who has multiple pets and no children.
> 
> With all due respect, you do not know Helena, her family, or her work, and this thread is really starting to verge on personal attacks.





Peaches&Me said:


> Ok this is how I see it, if somebody posts on a forum it means their post, whatever it may be, is put up for discussion. Which means each member of the forum is entitled to their opinion, it doesn't mean we all have to be sheep & agree with everything that has been written, and it doesn't mean that if we don't agree we should keep quiet, we are entitled to voice what we think too  Personally I kept quiet for days rather than offend anyone, if this thread had died a natural death then I would have continued to be quiet, but it just kept popping up so eventually I couldn't keep quiet anymore & had to say what was on my mind. Oh & I never said anything about accessories either!
> 
> At the beginning of this thread nobody knew that this bird had gone to a wonderful home, all anyone knew was that it was gone, look at the quotes above from Hellena herself. No I don't know her but from what she has written from the beginning of detailing how this whole sorry situation began I still think it's beyond bizarre.
> 
> ...


I can understand why you are so adamant about your feelings being that you are so involved with animals and have actually traveled across the country for them. It's nice you are able to do that, but for a lot of people it's just not realistic. My bird would not have ended up in a bad home though, b/c she was screened as a potential buyer and was talked to and asked several questions before she was even able to come over. And I'm sorry to say but my pets needs will always be below my family's, especially my children's because as far as I'm concerned they need me more than my pets do.This may not be the situation with you but it is for me. Since you are such an animal devotee then perhaps you should be happy about the fact that he is in a good home and leave it at that, because after all, you are someone that thinks this is important obviously.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this thread has plenty of opinions at this point and I'm done with it. As usual, there has to be a few people that just take things to personally and judge others because someone did something that they may not agree with. I can understand why some individuals have left this forum. 
Everything was done right in the end and that's all that matters.
Goodbye


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

In the end, it's no one's business but Hellena's. If she is content with how this situation was resolved, then that's all that matters.
I think this thread has dragged on way too long.
:yawn:


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with Eduardo. Time to let it die. Maybe from now on Hellena won't post gut wrenching stuff since she doesn't want to hear other people's opinions on those matters 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> I agree with Eduardo. Time to let it die. Maybe from now on Hellena won't post gut wrenching stuff since she doesn't want to hear other people's opinions on those matters
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


That's exactly right because I won't be here anymore.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

eduardo said:


> In the end, it's no one's business but Hellena's. If she is content with how this situation was resolved, then that's all that matters.
> I think this thread has dragged on way too long.
> :yawn:


yes, thank you Eduardo.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am sorry you have received negative judgments. I am glad it worked out and you found a way through a difficult situation. Good for you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*That's exactly right because I won't be here anymore.*


I'm sorry, I hope for the best with you, your family, and your birds.


----------

